# Fred Post Op knee surgery



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred surgery went well. They had to deepen his knee cap groove, tighten up the tissue around knee cap and straighten his tibia bone. Looks like his other leg will probably need to get done eventually too He is not doing great. He is anxious, whining and constantly licking his anus! For some reason that seems to be bothering him more than anything. Well, here is a picture of poor Fred. I hope tomorrow is easier for him.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness!!! Poor little guy...  praying for a speedy, uneventful recovery!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohhh my... poor Fred. I hope he can sleep nicely and feels better soon. Our prayers are with you both. Go Fred, you can do it !!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, poor baby. Sending healing vibes his way. I can feel his pain . . . And tension. Give him an extra kiss from me.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Bless his heart! Is that red contraption made of foam? How on earth is he going to be able to go potty? Does he have to keep it on for long? I guess it would sure slow him down. He is so pretty - so glossy and black.

Linda, I probably missed this. Is this condition that required the surgery a recent development? Or have you known for awhile that he would need to undergo the surgery? I hope he heals quickly and well.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh that poor little guy!! hope he is doing better tomorrow and will make a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh poor Fred. Sending healing vibes his way.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor Freddie, hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh, Bless his heart! Is that red contraption made of foam? How on earth is he going to be able to go potty? Does he have to keep it on for long? I guess it would sure slow him down. He is so pretty - so glossy and black.
> 
> Linda, I probably missed this. Is this condition that required the surgery a recent development? Or have you known for awhile that he would need to undergo the surgery? I hope he heals quickly and well.


Thanks everyone. Fred appreciates the get well wishes. I just gave him a chill pill to take the edge off

I am not sure what is under the bandage. He has to wear it for 2 weeks. He also has to wear the cone when I'm not around to watch him. Believe it or not, he is fine going to the bathroom. He hobbles around dragging it behind him!

Fred was born with luxating patellas. It was never a problem up until a month ago. I notice he wasn't putting full pressure on his leg. Went to the Ortho and he said it was a grade 3 luxating patella. He got surgery a week later. I hope tomorrow is a better day for him!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ah, poor Fred. Feel better soon, sweet boy.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ohh Fred!
Please please let him know we are all hoping for a speedy recovery, and that we are all looking after him in some way.
I know you are taking great care of him.
Hope you're doing well too Linda.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh poor Fred. I hope he heals fast. Sending hugs to you both.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ahhh my poor buddy. Hope the happy pills help. Yeah keep the cone on when not around. Don't want the licking to become a problem. Amazing when you described it, how we can almost feel the pain ourselves. He's in good hands. Good for you Linda for looking into this so quickly. Geeze ,,we wish we could get operations for humans this fast.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor baby. I guess Shelby was lucky, because she didn't even have a bandaid, just the cone. Hoping he gets better quickly. The anxiety is probably from anesthesia.


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Awww...poor Fred. Hope he heals quickly!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww Fred, thinking of you and hoping for a speedy recovery. I know your mom is taking great care of you.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I very much hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Fred, get better soon. Bessie and Max send lots of licks.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Poor baby. I guess Shelby was lucky, because she didn't even have a bandaid, just the cone. Hoping he gets better quickly. The anxiety is probably from anesthesia.


&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; WOLF from Fred

Maybe he has the cast because they had to cut his tibia and add screws??? I'm not sure why. Its like dead weight!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Ahhh my poor buddy. Hope the happy pills help. Yeah keep the cone on when not around. Don't want the licking to become a problem. Amazing when you described it, how we can almost feel the pain ourselves. He's in good hands. Good for you Linda for looking into this so quickly. Geeze ,,we wish we could get operations for humans this fast.


Lol.... Yeah he looks very wasted right about know. He looks like a just smoked a joint! His eyes are half mass but at least he's not as anxious!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Lol.... Yeah he looks very wasted right about know. He looks like a just smoked a joint! His eyes are half mass but at least he's not as anxious!


 By the looks of your spelling ,are you sure you just didn't finish a joint Linda, ? ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Fred! That phot just makes him look so little and pitiful! Get well soon, little guy!


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Poor baby. I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> By the looks of your spelling ,are you sure you just didn't finish a joint Linda, ? ound:


Ha! That's what happens when I reply from my phone!! Too funny&#128522;


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Wishing you and Fred especially, all the best. Looks like what my vets call a Roberts bandage. My Australian Terriers had them for knee surgery (not patellas). Bone surgery is VERY painful - does Fred have something for pain?

Lots of love and hugs,

Thu, 3 May 2012 06:42:48 (PDT)


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Linda, how is he doing today?


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Get well soon Fred ,were all praying for you ,sweet boy. Hang in their Linda


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

CarolWCamelo said:


> Wishing you and Fred especially, all the best. Looks like what my vets call a Roberts bandage. My Australian Terriers had them for knee surgery (not patellas). Bone surgery is VERY painful - does Fred have something for pain?
> 
> Lots of love and hugs,
> 
> Thu, 3 May 2012 06:42:48 (PDT)


Yes, he is on 2 meds for pain, an antibiotic and medicine for anxiety. He is loaded with drugs!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor little Fred - hope he's feeling better soon! Thank goodness for pain pills! It hurts me just thinking of what he's going through.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Carefulove said:


> Linda, how is he doing today?


He was whining and trying to bite around his butt all morning. He was crying, whimpering, grumbling and seemed really anxious and pissed off. I was so nervous I took him to the ER. Gave up a last minute job that called me to take him there. They said they believed it was full anal sacks and because he didn't poop since Tuesday am! They expressed them and he seems much more content and quiet. Can't believe I turned down work for full anal sacks!

Other than that his knee doesn't seem to be bothering him all that much.....

Here are a few pictures from today:

Stroller on hike- this was before his anal glands were emptied. Look how mad he looks

Scuds snuggling with his sick brother. BTW they never do that!

Scuds wondering when his bud will come out to play

Thanks guys!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad he is getting relief!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad that he seems to be more comfortable. Kisses to that sweet boy!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Feel better buddy!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Poor guy. Keep us posted Linda.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww poor Fred. I love that scuds his comforting his brother. That is so sweet.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> Yes, he is on 2 meds for pain, an antibiotic and medicine for anxiety. He is loaded with drugs!


Glad he's on pain meds! There was a time when most vets wouldn't use them, thinking the dog would move around too much. For the last two or three decades, THANK GOODNESS; that's now changed, and I hope practically all vets give meds for pain.

Yeah, full of drugs all right - what with the other stuff as well. Fred should start feeling better soon - usually, it's just a little bit better each day, but as long as that is going on, you can be happy that he's healing!

Please keep us posted, and we'll keep up our prayers.

Thu, 3 May 2012 15:17:44 (PDT)


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Missy said:


> Awww poor Fred. I love that scuds his comforting his brother. That is so sweet.


I think I missed that post; must go back and look. My two Australian Terriers comforted each other when each had cranial cruciate surgery - close to a year apart. I'll never forget how deeply touched I was at their caring for and comforting each other. Glad Fred is getting similar care!

Thu, 3 May 2012 19:03:10 (PDT)


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> [snip] Can't believe I turned down work for full anal sacks!
> 
> Other than that his knee doesn't seem to be bothering him all that much.....
> 
> ...


LOVE the pictures, That is SO sweet of Scuds. Glad the knee pain isn't too bad.

And, Linda, *I* have NO TROUBLE believing you turned down work - it wasn't necessarily for the full anal sacs - but because poor Fred was SUFFERING and needed HELP! And he's FAMILY!

Personally, I would do the same as you did. In fact, I stayed home with Kwali and Kumbi (my Australian Terriers), and got a dog-sitter if I had to go shopping for a few hours once a week.

Of course, it was easier for me than for you, as I was already long-retired!

Lots of love and hugs, and continuing sending healing vibes!

Thu, 3 May 2012 19:29:59 (PDT)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

CarolWCamelo said:


> LOVE the pictures, That is SO sweet of Scuds. Glad the knee pain isn't too bad.
> 
> And, Linda, *I* have NO TROUBLE believing you turned down work - it wasn't necessarily for the full anal sacs - but because poor Fred was SUFFERING and needed HELP! And he's FAMILY!
> 
> ...


 THANKS! . I don't regret turning down work. I'll be home with him for 4 days before having to work again.

I'm really glad I got his anal sacks worked out. He is now pooping regularly and is so much more content. What's the worst thing that could happen to a boy in pain? More pain! My dog sitters dog gave all my guys kennel cough! Poor Fred has it the worst. Last night I stayed up with him coughing and choking on 2 different 15 minute sessions. He seems a bit better today.....


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

So sorry you and Fred have to go through this! Hopefully he will have a full, healthy recovery.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> THANKS! . I don't regret turning down work. I'll be home with him for 4 days before having to work again.
> 
> I'm really glad I got his anal sacks worked out. He is now pooping regularly and is so much more content. What's the worst thing that could happen to a boy in pain? More pain! My dog sitters dog gave all my guys kennel cough! Poor Fred has it the worst. Last night I stayed up with him coughing and choking on 2 different 15 minute sessions. He seems a bit better today.....


Oh, Man! Poor guy! The leg and the anal sack issue isn't enough, but now he's couching his lungs up?!?! Well, they say trouble comes in threes, so HOPEFULLY this is the end!!!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

OH, no! Kennel cough on top of all the rest - body-shaking stuff - shaking up the sore leg! Karen, I hope you're right - trouble might come in threes - NO MORE trouble for Fred; let's hope and trust!

Linda, you must sometimes feel very tired - well, I did, while nursing my dogs through knee surgery (and, earlier, patella surgery, with another dog).

Wishing you and Fred and your others good things now!

Fri, 4 May 2012 06:08:25 (PDT)


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

OMG! Prayers for Freddie from me and Roki! After that horrible surgery, impacted anal glands - kennel cough! Poor baby! Get well dear little boy! 
Good vitamin/mineral/protein shot or supplements might help him to gain his strength back and to recover more quickly. 
it is fascitnting to me how dogs feel that their buddy is sick and in pain and how gentle they can be. When my friend's bichon Carlos has similar surgery all dog s from park were coming to him giving him kisses. One lagotto girl even gave him her favourite ball. Just walked in front of him, dropped the ball, and walked away.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Poor Fred.It never rains but it pours!Hoping for a speedy recovery for the little fellow.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It is good to see Fred is home and the surgery went well, Hope he gets better each day. Thinking of Fred and you. So very cool you took him for some fresh air and a change of scenery.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Poor little guy. Really hope he gets better soon!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Poor little Fred! He must be wondering what the heck happened to turn his world upside down. Sure hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Geeze what luck. Hang tough Linda, just like him.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry Linda I bet you feel so bad for your Fred. I wish I lived closer to come give him a belle rub.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohhh Fred, I hope you feel better soon. Hugs, Linda.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How is Fred doing ?


----------



## Cindy3kids (Nov 16, 2010)

Wondering about Fred too? I don't post much these days but my little Ginger hurt her knee last night and we found out she has Grade 3-4 luxating patella in her right back knee. The left one is okay. She jumped off the landing (only two steps) and I heard her cry. She was holding her leg up and hiding.

Anyways, they did an x-ray and there is no fracture but the vet thinks it may be an ACL strain. Hopefully it's not a complete tear. She is on anti-inflammatories for the next week and rest. I am crossing my fingers that she stops limping by the end of those 7 days. If so, we are to start taking her for 5 mintues walks and build them up. 

If she is still limping then we have to take her back in to get her sedated so the vet can manipulate the knee and diagnosis better. 

I feel so bad for my girl. 

How is Fred?? Is the cast off? How has the recovery been since the last update?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Aww Linda, I'm just reading this. I just want to kiss Fred's cute little face riding in the stroller. Kisses from Vinny, Lulu, Gabby and Richie!


----------

